# Paddlefest



## RMOC (May 4, 2007)

P-fest is right around the corner. Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center is now taking reservations for all clinics. Check out www.ckspaddlefest.com

call 1-800-255-5784 to make a reservation.
www.rmoc.com





​


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Some awesome courses taught be the best teachers and paddlers in the area. Plus river rescue courses too. 

Make a weekend out of it. Take a course you have always wanted to take, demo some boats for free, sell your old gear, watch the BV Pro, catch up with your paddling friends, drink some incredible beer while listening to great music.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

The river rescue courses at p-fest will be put on by Downstream Edge.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

They offer really informative and hands on rescue courses. 

River Rescue «


----------

